# Why can't they get water bottle mounts on right?????



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

What is the problem with getting these things on right. I had 2 Meraks, on 1
the cages were off center and they wouldn't do anything about it, on the other
the cages touch when there are bottles in them and cause a rattling noise when
riding so i had to glue some rubber on 1 cage to dampen it. Like 2 yrs ago Bicycling
magazine tested a King X Lite and commented the the cages were to low in the frame
and they touched each other, and now this guy in the thread below talking about
his Protus had issues with 2 cages not fitting so he had to send the frame back.
It is almost comical that a company cannot put cages on right, I bet I could buy a 
bike from Walmart and 2 cages would fit straight.


----------



## jaxxon (Jul 22, 2004)

*Totally agree*

I thought I was going crazy till I read this post. The cages on my Corum are definitely too low.


----------



## atomicheart (Feb 2, 2006)

they can't get them right because derosa frames are overpriced and underbuilt. ugo's sons are using their father's name to make money with a well known trademark, not good bikes. the last good derosas were built long ago, just one of many reasons their importers have switched repeatedly over the past few years.

i didn't mean to make it sound like i was bagging on your frame, i love old de rosas. i have just seen and read about waaay too many problems to ever purchase one of their current models.


----------



## whc (May 9, 2004)

I have a 2003 vintage Dual and a Neo Primato which I got last year. No problems with either frame- water bottles or anything else. Great bikes- but I have to admit the classic lugged steel is my favorite. It is set up as a fixed gear/SS. Hopefully the problems discussed here are the exception rather than normal for DeRosa.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

De Rosa frames are designed for 66 mm bottle cages, not 75 mm ones. I'm not sure why, and don't think it is very smart idea....but with 66 mm bottles everything is OK.
So if you must have 2 big bottles don't buy DeRosa frame...at least small ones...I think only small frames have this problem.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

*Agreed*



atomicheart said:


> they can't get them right because derosa frames are overpriced and underbuilt. ugo's sons are using their father's name to make money with a well known trademark, not good bikes. the last good derosas were built long ago, just one of many reasons their importers have switched repeatedly over the past few years.
> 
> i didn't mean to make it sound like i was bagging on your frame, i love old de rosas. i have just seen and read about waaay too many problems to ever purchase one of their current models.


No pro teams riding them anymore (I know, many great brands don't have pro teams), but it really does seem like Derosa has dropped off. Pinarello, Colnago, Cervelo, Ridley, etc. are really stepping it up. The heart logo is very cool though.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

lampshade said:


> No pro teams riding them anymore (I know, many great brands don't have pro teams), but it really does seem like Derosa has dropped off. Pinarello, Colnago, Cervelo, Ridley, etc. are really stepping it up. The heart logo is very cool though.


De Rosa does sponsor a continental pro team. De Rosa have never paid the exhorbitant sponsorship contract fees that are paid by the likes of Ridley and Giant. For these brands the only way to become frame sponsor is to cough up the big bucks. De Rosa has always been able to get by on the merits of their bikes and teh close ties they have within the cycling community. While I agree that their bikes have perhaps lost a few paces on some other builders, I wouldn't rate their custom frames (as used by the pros) below Pinarello, Cervélo or Ridley. I am also not alone in this estimation since, apart from Colnago, you will not find another framebuilder around with more former pros paying to buy their personal bikes from them.

As for the switching of distributors, De Rosa has not switched as frequently as Colnago. The most recent former De Rosa distributor is Sinclair that is now bombing out miserably with Ridley, so apparently the fault did not lie with De Rosa but rather with Sinclair. The distributor prior to Sinclair was then the same distributor as Pinarello and Merckx, hence not what you would consider the best way to promote a brand.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

I heard somewhere that De Rosa was about to sign the contract with Sony Ericsson team...the story ended miserably....like we all know.
BTW I don't think there is a room in pro peleton for small framemakers like De Rosa is. Only big ones can sponsor big ones


----------

